# la cena vs le cene



## macforever

Una mia collega cucina per se' e per il fratello, perche' vivono insieme. Lei dice:"devo preparare *le cene*." Ma a me suona molto strano. Io direi:"devo preparare *la cena*", anche se viene consumata da ciascuno in tavoli diversi e in orario differente. Io uso il singolare.
Esempio a supporto: il cuoco appende il cartello dove scrive:"La cena verra' servita a partire dalle ore 20". Eppure i clienti sono tanti, mangiano in tavoli separati e in orari diversi. 
Ho ragione o torto?


----------



## Berlifitzing

macforever said:


> Una mia collega cucina per se' e per il fratello, perche' vivono insieme. Lei dice:"devo preparare *le cene*." Ma a me suona molto strano. Io direi:"devo preparare *la cena*", anche se viene consumata da ciascuno in tavoli diversi e in orario differente. Io uso il singolare.
> Esempio a supporto: il cuoco appende il cartello dove scrive:"La cena verra' servita a partire dalle ore 20". Eppure i clienti sono tanti, mangiano in tavoli separati e in orari diversi.
> Ho ragione o torto?


 
Credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione. Una sola domanda: a quale area geografica appartiene la tua collega? E' forse una zona del centro-nord?


----------



## King Crimson

Istintivamente tenderei a concordare con macforever, ma mi resta un dubbio: nell'esempio che porta, è vero che il cuoco cucina per tante persone, ma la cena viene servita nello stesso posto e, credo, in un intervallo di tempo definito o entro un tempo limite.
Nel caso della collega, invece, potrebbe essere che vengano serviti pasti ad orari imprecisati, il che introdurrebbe una separazione netta tra la cena preparata per se stessa e quella per il fratello e, conseguentemente, renderebbe giustificabile parlare di "cene" invece che di "cena".


----------



## macforever

La mia collega e' nata in Veneto, cresciuta in Lombardia e, da un pezzo, vive stabilmente in Sardegna. Ho pensato anche io ad una variante regionale. Lei sostiene pero' che si dice cosi', a prescindere. 
Io uso il plurale, le cene, solo quando mi riferisco ad una sequenza: ad esempio, la cena di due giorni fa, quella di ieri e quella di oggi. Oppure quando parlo di "cene di lavoro", intendendo l'abitudine, ripetuta nel tempo, ad andare fuori a mangiare perche' si e' lontani da casa.


----------



## macforever

King Crimson said:


> Istintivamente tenderei a concordare con macforever, ma mi resta un dubbio: nell'esempio che porta, è vero che il cuoco cucina per tante persone, ma la cena viene servita nello stesso posto e, credo, in un intervallo di tempo definito o entro un tempo limite.
> Nel caso della collega, invece, potrebbe essere che vengano serviti pasti ad orari imprecisati, il che introdurrebbe una separazione netta tra la cena preparata per se stessa e quella per il fratello e, conseguentemente, renderebbe giustificabile parlare di "cene" invece che di "cena".


In un ristorante i pasti vengono serviti in orari molto diversi, piu' che in una normale casa. Inoltre le pietanze sono molto diverse e i commensali sono ciascuno per i fatti propri. Pero' e' sempre ed unicamente  "la cena".


----------



## Appassionato

macforever said:


> Una mia collega cucina per se' e per il fratello, perche' vivono insieme. Lei dice:"devo preparare *le cene*." Ma a me suona molto strano. Io direi:"devo preparare *la cena*", anche se viene consumata da ciascuno in tavoli diversi e in orario differente. Io uso il singolare.
> Esempio a supporto: il cuoco appende il cartello dove scrive:"La cena verra' servita a partire dalle ore 20". Eppure i clienti sono tanti, mangiano in tavoli separati e in orari diversi.
> Ho ragione o torto?


 
Io penso che tu abbia torto. In tanti diremmo "le cene", specialmente in un contesto come questo. In generale però, concordo con ciò che dicono negli altri post.


----------



## macforever

Grazie per la tua opinione, Appassionato. Ma come giustifichi la tua tesi da un punto di vista formale, a parte il "molti dicono cosi'? Perdona l'ardire ma talvolta due indizi non fanno una prova.


----------



## phiona

Ciao mac,
ti faccio un esempio:
I miei otto figli mangiano tutti cose diverse e a me tocca preparare otto cene tutte le sere.
Se usi un numero, non hai scampo: devi per forza usare il plurale di cena.


----------



## macforever

phiona said:


> Ciao mac,
> ti faccio un esempio:
> I miei otto figli mangiano tutti cose diverse e a me tocca preparare otto cene tutte le sere.
> Se usi un numero, non hai scampo: devi per forza usare il plurale di cena.



Grazie Phiona. Non pensi che si tratti di pietanze, cioe' di piatti e non di cene? Il numero delle pietanze esula, a mio avviso, dal numero delle cene. Direi che sono due strade parallele che non si incontrano perche' esprimono due cose diverse. In un pranzo di matrimonio ci sono tantissime portate, ma il pranzo e' lo stesso.


----------



## King Crimson

In definitiva (e penso questo thread lo dimostri) si tratta di una questione di sensibilità, di orecchio e, magari, anche usi regionali. Ci troviamo in uno di quei casi in cui non credo si possa dare una risposta universalmente accettata.


----------



## Appassionato

Se una mamma preparasse una cena per otto figli e la pietanza cucinata è la stessa per tutti e otto, in quel caso direi _la cena per i miei otto figli_. Ma se le pietanze sono tutte diverse, o se mangiano in orari diversi, in quel caso sarei costretto a dire _devo preparare otto cene per i miei figli_.


----------



## macforever

King Crimson ha espresso un concetto condivisibile. Perche' sembrerebbe che la consuetudine, in qualche modo, porti ad accettare quello che ad alcuni amici di WR pare una soluzione linguistica non proprio limpida.
Grazie a tutti. 
Ora scappo perche' devo preparare la cena per me e per la mia ragazza. Ooohps, la cena o le cene?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao, un mio amico dice "pappe" e "nanne"

Fare le nanne, fare le pappe.


Viene dal Trentino...

In generale "cene" lo direi per parlare di tipi di cene differenti...
A una persona la pasta, a un'altra la carne, ecc
Quindi in un contesto più professionale.

La sera si mangia tutti la cena


----------



## marco.cur

La cena è la cena, indipendentemente da quel che si cucina. Se si vuol specificare che si debbono cucinare cose diverse si dirà:
devo preparare la cena per mia figlia e per mio zio, e poi per tutto il resto della famiglia.


----------



## laurentius87

Anch'io, come detto da altri, userei il plurale per esempio se i pasti sono diversi e/o vengono consumati in orari differenti. Idem per _pranzo_.

«Il mercoledì devo fare tre cene diverse perché Paola arriva tardi dal lavoro e Luigi è vegetariano».


----------



## dirtyblackaxe

Scusate, ma credo che la differenza sostanziele di questo dibattito stia nel "senso/significato" che ognuno di voi attribuisce alla parola "cena"...

...cercando nel dizionario ho trovato che il significato di cena è sia "pasto serale", *quindi l'azione abitudinaria di mangiare in una certa fascia oraria* (es. _vado a cena_, il che non significa che "vado su un piatto di spaghetti...!" ma che vado a compiere l'azione di mangiare), sia "insieme delle vivande che costituiscono tale pasto", *quindi i cibi, le pietanze che vengono preparate* (es. _pane e acqua saranno la tua cena!_, che significa che pane e acqua saranno ciò che mangerai questa sera).

In definitiva direi che *non c'è una regola fissa*, in quanto si può dire:
- _Vado a preparare la cena per i miei otto figli_.
intendendo semplicemente il pasto serale e non specificando se si preparano uno, due, otto o trenta pietanze diverse...

ma anche:
- _Ho otto figli, ognuno con un gusto diverso, e devo preparare otto cene diverse!_
intendendo che devo preparare una pietanza diversa per ognuno di loro...


In ogni caso ritengo che "_vado a preparare le cene_" sia un espressione un po' brutta e che in genere si usi "_vado a preparare la cena_".
...A meno che non sia un'espressione ironica usata proprio per enfatizzare il fatto che si è costretti a cucinare "_più cene_"...!


----------



## SibylVane

Appassionato said:


> Se una mamma preparasse una cena per otto figli e la pietanza cucinata è la stessa per tutti e otto, in quel caso direi _la cena per i miei otto figli_. Ma se le pietanze sono tutte diverse, o se mangiano in orari diversi, in quel caso sarei costretto a dire _devo preparare otto cene per i miei figli_.


 
Non prepareresti otto cene, ma una cena diversa per ognuno.

"Cene", come dice mac, è più usato in riferimento a cene di lavoro. Quando si parla di un pasto in famiglia o in ristorante, si usa il singolare. 
Io preparo la cena per diverse persone e anche se sono pasti diversi, è pur sempre *una* cena. Preparerei delle cene se stessi parlando di continuità temporale.


----------



## Necsus

macforever said:


> Io uso il singolare.


Anch'io. A meno che non ci sia la chiara intenzione di sottolineare il fatto che le cene sono diversificate per menu, orario o altro.


----------



## feature

Nel riferirmi a cene composte da ingredienti diversi e consumate in tempi  e luoghi differenti   anche se nell'ambito della medesima abitazione , io proporrei cene al plurale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Poi ci sono anche le cene di San Giuseppe che sono scritte al plurale.


----------



## Yulan

Necsus said:


> Anch'io. A meno che non ci sia la chiara intenzione di sottolineare il fatto che le cene sono diversificate per menu, orario o altro.


 

Ciao a tutti 

Concordo: se una persona volutamente usa il plurale, a parere mio, intende sottolineare la situazione: preparare "le cene" (piatti diversi, orari diversi) è molto più impegnativo e richiede molto più tempo che preparare "la cena" (piatto e orario uguali per tutti). 

Mac, secondo me, la tua amica vuole solo esprimere una "velata" insoddisfazione.

Ciao e Felice Anno Nuovo 


P.S.: Necsus, fortunatamente il percorso di recupero del mio avatar è stato più breve del previsto


----------



## macforever

feature said:


> Nel riferirmi a cene composte da ingredienti diversi e consumate in tempi  e luoghi differenti   anche se nell'ambito della medesima abitazione , io proporrei cene al plurale.



Ci sono dei modi scorretti per dire delle cose che ormai fanno parte della consuetudine. A Milano, ad esempio, sento dire la Patrizia, la Teresa, ecc.
Io ometterei l'articolo determinativo davanti al nome. Però così è, se vi pare.
Ritengo che certi "regionalismi" non possano dettar legge nella lingua italiana, anche se entrati da tempo nella parlata di tutti i giorni.
Mia madre cucinava per cinque persone. Le pietanze erano varie. C'era chi non mangiava la carne e chi detestava i pesci. Lei faceva di tutto, per accontentare tutti. Chi rientrava ad un'ora, chi dopo. Chi si accomodava a tavola, chi si sedeva sul divano davanti al televisore. Per tutti quella era la cena, non le cene.
La cena di oggi, più quella di domani - a Dio piacendo - diventano le cene.
@infinite sadness
Le cene di San Giuseppe si svolgono il 19 marzo in molte località della Sicilia. I fedeli allestiscono dei banchetti, in molti centri dell'isola, in suo onore.
Rispetto ad un pasto consumato in casa, tra un fratello e una sorella, c'è una certa differenza.


----------

